# Kindle 2 got left out in Rain Storm



## revsracing (Mar 19, 2010)

What to do if your kindle gets left out in a rain storm?
I have the back off charging tried reseting. any answers
mike

I took the back off.  Do not make the mistake I did. And pry it off.

Here is how to get it off
1. pry right between the aluminum and plastic on the back.
2.the plastic slides off
3. then there are two #0 phillips screws to take the aluminum cover
4. aluminum cover slides off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, no!  There have been people with recommendations about soaked electronics before... I think it involved letting it sit in rice overnight.  Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Rice does absorb moisture so that might work.  Also, maybe try and find some of the sachets you get in electronic products?  And in Australia we can buy this product you stick in wardrobes etc - called thirsty camel, and its granules attract moisture.


----------



## revsracing (Mar 19, 2010)

it has sat for a week before ive done anything it apears to be dry inside.. the orange charge light is on. when plugged in


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

revsracing said:


> it has sat for a week before ive done anything it apears to be dry inside.. the orange charge light is on. when plugged in


... keeping our fingers crossed. Hope that orange light turns green and all is well again.


----------



## revsracing (Mar 19, 2010)

customer support says it is toast!!!!!!!!!!!
owned it for two whole weeks


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh how sad. Did you have a warranty?


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

revsracing said:


> What to do if your kindle gets left out in a rain storm?
> I have the back off charging tried reseting. any answers
> mike
> 
> ...


Here's an extensive YouTube video on how to remove the back cover (and incidentally, change the battery), all accompanied to Bolero!






Jim

Hyperlink insert didn't work, don't know why

_--- fixed link_


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

Since it's already toast, I'd suggest taking the back off again and possibly dabbing around the components with rubbing alcohol on a Q-tip.  That might help get any corrosion off.  

I suspect, though, that something shorted...


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Unless it was completely dry before you tried turning it on, it's very possible that it's shorted out. Generally you want to wait a few days at a minimum before turning a device on or charging it. When I went swimming with a palm pilot (realized it was still in my shorts as I was in the air so I was in and out very quickly), I took it apart, stood it on end and then put a strong hair dryer to the top of it (blows the water down to the bottom). Sopped up what I could, then left it for four days open by a window where the sun could shine onto it. Put it back together and worked fine. A year later and it's still running fine.
When you tried to turn it on, was there a strange smell? The only thing I can recommend at this point is let it sit a while longer fully open and then try again after the weekend. 
Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------

